
Properties of expanding universes (1966) - vasco
https://www.repository.cam.ac.uk/handle/1810/251038
======
fredley
If you've ever wanted to read the HN 'Hug of death' phenomenon written up as a
piece of national news, now's your chance: [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-
england-cambridgeshire-41721585](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-
cambridgeshire-41721585)

~~~
soneca
_" He added: 'Anyone, anywhere in the world should have free, unhindered
access to not just my research, but to the research of every great and
enquiring mind across the spectrum of human understanding'."_

I wonder when academics and public pressure will create a real change in how
academic papers are distributed.

edit: I mean, isn't this comment the easiest achievable Utopia (oxymoron, I
know) ever?

------
melenaos
I will read it and I will comment here all the mistakes I find in this thesis.
He is a bit messy in his writings

~~~
skbohra123
The hidden sense of humor in this sentence may be too much for taste of HN!

~~~
blauditore
What do you mean?

~~~
pizza
People on HN are quick to offer criticism for karma, but slow in thinking
about what function they aim to serve in offering it.

------
m12k
I like that it is plural, 'universes'

~~~
ajuc
You never want to make your subject too specific :)

------
acoye
If someone did a nicely readable epub out of it, I'd be a happy reader.

~~~
fori1to10
Or a nice latex pdf.

------
ekr
...

~~~
thanatropism
That's a bad, pompous, self-important comment.

~~~
ekr
It was a humorous observation, that apparently wasn't well received. My
apologies.

